# Black Lives matter.... Watch-out ******



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This group is the 1960's version of the Black Panthers

intense video included.

Video -- Black Lives Matter Founder Rants at Netroots: 'Burn Everything Down!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Fifty years ago it was "Burn, baby, burn!" They burned it alright, Pittsburgh's Hill District, their own neighborhoods. They are still weed covered empty lots to this day.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

These people are insane. The promotion of violence will not be to anyones advantage and looking at sheer numbers if these sick individuals push hard enough they just might get more than they bargained for.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is all by design. 
It has been reported that Black Lives Matter is funded by George Soros.
Obama could stop this. If he wanted to, that is.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This is all by design.
> It has been reported that Black Lives Matter is funded by George Soros.
> Obama could stop this. If he wanted to, that is.


Why would he want to, . . . him and the first orangutan peel bananas at night, . . . laughing at the chaos they have created.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I rarely disagree with RPD, but I believe that bhozo cannot stop this no matter what he does or says. It is beyond him and his usefulness is gone in my opinion. The militant blacks do not respect bhozo and all he did was open some doors for them. The rabid dogs are unleashed and need to be put down before they infect more.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I rarely disagree with RPD, but I believe that bhozo cannot stop this no matter what he does or says. It is beyond him and his usefulness is gone in my opinion. The militant blacks do not respect bhozo and all he did was open some doors for them. The rabid dogs are unleashed and need to be put down before they infect more.


A great time to have a place on a dead dirt road six miles outside a on stop light town. A great time, indeed.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Funny how we forgot how the isis fighters where going to come get us. Now it's the blacks. Well I'm a pale white cracker, god loving, anti mooslim, anti cop killer, gun loving "AMERICAN". You won't get away with that crap in my neighborhood. Come and try, BOY.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> a great time to have a place on a dead dirt road six miles outside a on stop light town. A great time, indeed.


for a second i thought you were describing my place.
We had one stop light, took it down after the bridge was done.
I live on a dead end dirt road, and own it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

slippy said:


> i rarely disagree with rpd, but i believe that bhozo cannot stop this no matter what he does or says. It is beyond him and his usefulness is gone in my opinion. The militant blacks do not respect bhozo and all he did was open some doors for them. The rabid dogs are unleashed and need to be put down before they infect more.


slippy, are you describing the walking dead?
Sounds like it, rabid, black, infected.
Head shots work well on the rotting zombies.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama and his crew upping the war on the white man and America . Coming at it from all different sides.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The government wants to keep this stuff going. It will eventually lead to federal control of the police departments, we have liberal mayors helping them. Once they have retrained the police and purged the "un-trainable" they will begin confiscating guns. The state will have lost their ability to resist, once the 2nd and 1st amendments are toast you can throw the rest of the Constitution in the trash. Welcome the new world order.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So I wonder, could the Muslims and of course their operative in the WH be rousing the black troops and creating the black lives matter movement to do thier bidding for them and help destroy America faster?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

People please, please come to your senses! Everyone knows the greatest threat to America is preppers!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Silly, stupid, ignorant, dumb asses, one and all. Fighting for a cause that never existed in the first place.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Obama and his crew upping the war on the white man and America . Coming at it from all different sides.





paraquack said:


> So I wonder, could the Muslims and of course their operative in the WH be rousing the black troops and creating the black lives matter movement to do thier bidding for them and help destroy America faster?





Camel923 said:


> These people are insane. The promotion of violence will not be to anyones advantage and looking at sheer numbers if these sick individuals push hard enough they just might get more than they bargained for.





sideKahr said:


> Fifty years ago it was "Burn, baby, burn!" They burned it alright, Pittsburgh's Hill District, their own neighborhoods. They are still weed covered empty lots to this day.





rice paddy daddy said:


> This is all by design.
> It has been reported that Black Lives Matter is funded by George Soros.
> Obama could stop this. If he wanted to, that is.



ALL by design boys and girls...
Right outta the playbook:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloward-Piven_strategy

Saul Alinski- Rules for Radicals

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Communist_Manifesto

*It's is NOT a coincidence.
But as Ron Popiel says "But Wait.... There's More!"
This guy ain't done pissing on America...
*


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Not to worry. I have seen all this before, in the form of the race riots/race war, and anti-war riots of the 1960's.
Remember the Symbionese Liberation Army? 
Remember the black anti-cop group in Philadelphia that met their end when the cops burned down to the ground a city block where they had been cornered, killing them all?
The Weather Underground? Students for a Democratic Society? The Yippies?
The original Black Panthers? Vietnam Veterans Against the War?
The 1960's were the closest this country has ever been to anarchy. Terrorists killing cops, terrorists bombing police stations, killing white people, killing black people, burning cities, blowing up churches, and yet, AND YET, this country survived.

Others may get all wrapped up in gloom-n-doom, but not me. I have seen this movie before.
We, as a country, will weather this storm, as we have all the others.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not to worry. I have seen all this before, in the form of the race riots/race war, and anti-war riots of the 1960's.
> Remember the Symbionese Liberation Army?
> Remember the black anti-cop group in Philadelphia that met their end when the cops burned down to the ground a city block where they had been cornered, killing them all?
> The Weather Underground? Students for a Democratic Society? The Yippies?
> ...


I too, . . . lived through and remember all this, . . . but as Noah is one of my favorite characters of the Bible, . . . I remember everyone who made fun of him, his wife and kids, . . . building a 450 foot long boat. They did not expect, . . . nor could they imagine through their experiences, . . . the very real future that was to come to pass.

I am of your opinion with one eye, . . . but the other is looking down my 600 foot driveway, . . . and I don't have a backhoe to dispose of the bodies if they come my way.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Fifty years ago it was "Burn, baby, burn!" They burned it alright, *Pittsburgh's Hill District*, their own neighborhoods. They are still weed covered empty lots to this day.


I'm pleased to say my Dad was in the Guard at the time and helped to put down those riots!


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

When Black Lives Matter to Blacks then I might pay some attention to what they have to say. Until then-meh


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> not to worry. I have seen all this before, in the form of the race riots/race war, and anti-war riots of the 1960's.
> Remember the symbionese liberation army?
> Remember the black anti-cop group in philadelphia that met their end when the cops burned down to the ground a city block where they had been cornered, killing them all?
> The weather underground? Students for a democratic society? The yippies?
> ...


i lived and remember it all well.
The problem is that way too many of them are in the government now under o'slimer.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

This is NWO bait. Don't fall for it. As soon as one person does something, the hammer will fall. Defensive, not offensive.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

"A great time to have a place on a dead dirt road six miles outside a on stop light town. A great time, indeed".

Or 12 miles out of a no-light town. We had a stop sign for a couple weeks last spring but someone ran it down and it lay there in the weeds for a month. Getting run over. Finally the county came and took it away...


----------

